
Fox News' Lies Keep Them Out of Canada - DanielRibeiro
http://mwcnews.net/focus/politics/9037-fox-news-lies-keep-them-out-of-canada.html
======
paulhauggis
Liberal bias isn't any more truthful than Fox news, yet I see it all the time
on Canadian news. Although I don't agree with everything on Fox, this is just
a way for Democratic leadership to silence the opposition.

